# Looking for long coated gsd



## pcaudle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

I live in Alabama & have been searching for a black, long coated male german shepherd puppy for about 6 months now. I can pay to have the puppy shipped to me as well I'm just looking for a solid dog with a good bloodline. If you have any available puppies matching that description or know where I could locate one please let me know! Thank you so much!  Payton


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So you are looking for a czech pup(your other thread) and a long coat black pup? Have you looked on the PDB classifieds?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Are the PDB classifieds a good source for pups of any type? (I really don't know?)

Payton, I think you need to 1st nail down the character/temperament specifics you're seeking in a GSD. To start with, why a GSD? What will you be doing with your dog? How good does the dog need to be with people, especially children, other dogs, other pets etc? Determining what you want/need regarding threshholds, reactivity, suspicion levels is paramount in finding a good match.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think that what you would consider a "good bloodline" kind of depends on the general type of dog you are looking for as someone with showlines for instance may think the best working line out there is not good or vice versa. 

Black and Longcoat may certainly limit you, particularly since most good breeders out there are not going to have color or coat as a specific goal and they are recessive traits.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Someone I know imported black longcoats. The kennels were Marchgraben and de Lupus Saevus.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I like looking at PDB classifieds myself and have seen some puppies and other dogs I liked including adult males and females for sale. They seem to post long coats a lot on PDB. I just wish that the breeders outside of the US would post if they ship out of country as well. Some good looking pups overseas a couple of months ago. Another is that my browser (Aurora) does not have a translator and I don't know how to add one on to be able to translate the websites of some breeders who don't speak English. 

I would contact some of the breeders here in the US most of them have a importing service, knows the dogs, the breeders, and have imported a lot of dog's over the years. I'm trying to think of the ones I keep pulling up when I google. They popup the most too. I know most overseas breeders don't offer contracts not sure about guarantees, if you use a breeder here who imports see if they offer a contract and guarantee on their end.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Send me a pm.


----------



## pcaudle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

I was considering a long coated gsd but I've decided to purchase a short coated one. I am in need of a solid black male puppy. I'm looking for a more built dog though with blockier features than what I've seen with most gsd's in the U.S. Any suggestions where I could find a dog like that? Also, what is the PDB classifieds everyone is talking about...?


----------



## pcaudle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

"Are the PDB classifieds a good source for pups of any type? (I really don't know?)

Payton, I think you need to 1st nail down the character/temperament specifics you're seeking in a GSD. To start with, why a GSD? What will you be doing with your dog? How good does the dog need to be with people, especially children, other dogs, other pets etc? Determining what you want/need regarding threshholds, reactivity, suspicion levels is paramount in finding a good match. "

I need a dog that is confident, lots of energy & willing to learn. I am a very active person & have always loved GSD's. The dog needs to be able to tolerate people not necassarily children since I don't have any. I want to try new things; maybe get into tracking. It depends on what they offer where I live.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Right now either a working lines dog or a show lines dog could fit that bill. You are probably more able to find a dog meeting that physical description in the working lines. I am going no furhter because of my own bias towards working lines.

Cliff would be a good resource for you, he has offered, and also has imported dogs.

PDB www.pedigreedatabase.com does have dogs listed but it is like the wild west over there. Not where I would go first.

This is a good reference for types of GSDs
http://www.shawlein.com/the-gsd/the-gsd-family/


----------



## pcaudle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you @jocolyn for your help! I appreciate it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you want a black GSD, you'd be looking at working lines. I don't know if there are any black showline dogs, unless you're looking at American showlines.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Any GSD worthy of the name s/b confident, energetic, highly trainable & a FAST learner. I hope you PMed Cliff as he requested. He doesn't know everything about GSDs (or at least he claims he doesn't) but he's kissing close to omnipotent IMO.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

This is our V rated, ZVV1 titled, KKL1 long coated, Czech stud. Brit Alanex- we call him Morocco. He will be bred this fall to two females, pending their passing health certifications. Please check him out on our website. Morocco We are located in northern CA


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

He is lovely! But I thought longcoats couldn't get a V-rating?


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

As of January 2011 the SV allowed the longcoat to compete for titles, show rating and breed surveys. Britt Alanex is so far the only long coat black male that I know of in the US that has a V rating, I know of another in Germany (Buffalo Bill). I have no doubt that there will be more in the years to come.

Britt Alanex was judged by Novotny in the Czech Republic


----------



## vontief (Sep 21, 2011)

i know of a breeder in Mi that has blacks, where are you located?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is 9 months old.


----------

